# Paint Creek?



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks see ya all there!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I wish I could join you guys. I'll be out there this weekend. Have a great time!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Might not be a bad idea to split up a bit after we meet at 5-5:30. Paint is small and requires some stealth. Flyrodders might have an easier time downtown. I dont know, we can figure it out when we get there. Man, city criks always make me wish we were meeting at say...the mo or PM. I am READY for that. We will make due with what we have...see y'all there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Don't forget about me. I am also there by 5 maybe, earliar.

Don, can you send me a PM where this place is. i think I know but I am not positive. 

Thanks, cya there


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Mickey, Northern Outdoorsman, Stream Addict, and myself arrived around 5pm at the Cider Mill. We waited around until around 5:20 or so and then headed out to another area to try. It was a beautiful night to be out. It was very nice meeting you John (Stream Addict). Congratulations on your new son. Also nice to see you again Mickey. I will let him tell his own story. All I can say, today is Mickeys luck day  Northern Outdoorsman, always a pleasure to fish with you. You need to bring your lucky hat next time (White and Black one) unless someone finally burned it 

I brought both my flyrod and spinning rod. Started out with a small 5 inch brown caught on an elk hair caddis dry fly. Caught another one later in the evening on the same fly and it went around 8". After every one left I went to a different stretch just before dark and picked up another brown on a panther martin (about 8-10"). 

Hope we didn't leave anyone in the parking area. We didn't see anyone else and didn't receive any phone calls. 

We will have to do this again sometime.

John


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

You left me  . I got stuck up in traffic on John R and could not find your cell john. I arrived at 5:25. I search several different acces for you guys but could not find you. I then went to rochstor park. Read my post and you will se how I did


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Now you guys gave me some incentive to finish remodeling the bedroom just a little faster. Glad to hear of some success.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Sorry we missed you Stelmon. I will PM you with my cell phone again. I didn't see your post before I left work that said not to forget about you and that you were coming. I only saw your earlier post that said you would be there around 5pm or earlier. 

We will do it again sometime. 

From what it sounds like, you did just as well as we did.

John


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

It was great meeting you guys. I hope we can do this again, it was a pleasure meeting/fishing with ya.

Here are the pics of our "outing", as you can see Mickey stole the show last night! (Way to go!) 




















Here's a pic of JnpCook practicing "Involuntarily" catch n release... 












The wall looks funny cuz I had to do some amateur touch up to remove some offensive comments spray painted on the wall.
 

All in all, it was fun. Again, you guys are great. 

Hope to do it again next time the wife loosens the leash a little...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice fish Mickey.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

It was a fun night. It was nice meeting you too, John. We will definetly do it again. Was nice fishing with you too, Jnpcook. Anytime you guys wanna go....

Don and I decided last night to hit it again this afternoon. We went to "the spot" and did nothing. So, we went on a hunch to another area. Walah! We caught a couple more nice'uns. Don will post pics later, I am sure. I left him there (He's determined ) and he had some good water to hit yet...
Hopefully, he will have some pics of fish I havent seen yet. Go Don! He caught a 13-14"er (my best guess) that was more out of the water than in. Was pretty exciting!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I forgot to mention our MI sportswoman sighting today. Somebody left dad at home working today to sneak away for some flycasting on the creek. It was nice to see you again, tangle.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Like Mickey said, we both caught a nice fish each! Mine was 13 inches, so Mickey's must have been about 15!
After Mickey left I had more Browns "Bump" my bait but no more hook-ups...Saw some ducklins too! Here are the Pics!

Mickey and his Brown!









My 1st Paint Creek Brown!









My Brown Alone...









Here are the Ducklins and Mama Duck!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh ya...Stemon Srry I didn't see your post either. Stream Addict, Nice meeting you we will have to do it again!

That Brown I caught today, I missed it and Mickey and I both saw it! Next cast....BAM! It was on, Jumped 3 foot out of the water, I steered it toward shore and BAM it jumped right on the Bank! What a Blast!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Hey guys, nice coincindence to see you out there today. After you guys moved on, I scoped out east of the bridge. Pretty tight fishing down that way. I didn't walk down too far.

Today I went 0 for 0, the big skunk. Oh well, till next time! Nice fish guys! Don, is that the Lucky tank top?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Didn't someone call these ghetto Trout? Other than the bridge, you wouldn't know they lived in the cement jungle. They sure are some pretty fish. I hope you guys left some for me.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I think I found my new favorite species to fish for I am itching to go again but need to get studying for the exams so I can go to the trout outing.

Nice fish guys.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If the test is about fishing, you will be fine. You've had a really good year Stelmon. Alot of firsts.

Good Luck on the tests. Maybe your tests will be done when my remodelling is and we can go to the Paint. You can show me how it's done.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

LOL

I wish I could show you how it's done but I barely know my stuff. I gaurantee though it would be a ball. 

If my test were on fishing, I wouldn't even bother study. I would just do it. My test are on eocn, math, woodshop, law and physics, yippy. Man, I have to go. I need to get studying


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Stelmon,

Let us know when finals are done...We'll have to arrange another city crik "outing" for the guys/gals who wanted to do the paint..

As for now, hit those books!!!


----------

